

Deterministic Bitcoin Address Generator (for PHP and Ruby) - stickac
https://github.com/prusnak/addrgen

======
stickac
I hope this will enable all of you to create your own tipping platforms,
eshops and crowdfunding pages. (Most of the software dealing with
deterministic wallets was written in Python up to now).

